

Ask HN: What is THE industry/job reminiscent of the 90s dotcom explosion - squintychino

I hear a lot about how back in the late 90s anyone with basic web and coding knowledge could command high salaries and job security because of how much demand there was.<p>Is there anything going on now that, 10 years from now, we will be saying the same thing?
======
thescrewdriver
Perhaps delete some of the duplicates. It looks like you've accidentally
submitted this post 5 times.

~~~
squintychino
thank you, yes. it kept telling unable to contact server. deleting now.

